# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Usuwanie pieprzyków Kraków

## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem czy w odpowiednim miejscu piszę, ale szukam namiarów gdzie można usunąć laserowo pieprzyki w Krakowie. 
Z góry dziekuje za szybką odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja robiłam sobie kiedyś badanie znamiom w osteomdzie na kazimierza wielkiego. Pieprzyki można tam usunąc ale wczesniej lepiej je zbadać żeby to nie była jakaś "rakowa" sprawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Osteomed to bardzo dobry gabinet, pani dermatolog u której tam kiedyś bylam jest bardzo uważna i dokladna. Wykryła mi nieciekawą zmianę na którą inny dermatolog nie zwrócił uwagi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam własnie takie znamię które wydaję mi się, że jest coraz większe. W dodatku jest dokładnie w miejscu gdzie kończą mi się spodnie i ciągle nimi pocieram o to. Muszę iść zbadać to znamię z tego co czytam to najlepiej właśnie dermatoskopią komputerową. Wie ktoś ile to kosztuje i czy boli?

----------


## Karaoke

Zabieg nie boli ale cena dość wysoka i zależna od miasta i gabinetu dermatologicznego - myślę że trzeba być przygotowanym na koszt ok. 300 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no coś koło tego. gdzieś na forum wyczaiłem że w czerwcu dermatoskopia w osteomedzie za cale cialo 315 zlotych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie chce robić dermatokopii całego ciała, mam tylko kilka znamion do zbadania. Ile kosztuje tam zbadanie jednego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem ile pojedyncze znamię ale badanie do 6 znamion kosztuje 150 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to ok pójdę sie tam umówić zmieszczę sie raczej w badaniu do 6 zmian

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

spoko opcja;] chyba też się przejdę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lepiej to zrobić teraz bo  na mocne słońce takich zmian nie mozna wystawiać .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja własnie wróciłam z wakacji i się mocno opaliłam. Mam pieprza na plecach który mnie zaczyna swędzieć. Nigdy sie z nim nic nie dazialo wczesniej. Mam pytanie czy badanie jak skóra jest mocno opalona to jest skuteczne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wydaje mi się, że tak. Ale najlepiej to skonsultować z dermatologiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja polecam dr Jędrys w Centrum Dbaj o Piersi na Janickiego. Zagoiło się ładnie. Zapłaciłam 400zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Usuwałam znamię na twarzy w Klinice Dr Legrand. Był to prosty zabieg, ale bardzo się go bałam. Dopiero wizyta w u Pani doktor chirurg plastyczny mnie uspokoiła i dokładnie wytłumaczyła, że zabieg jest całkowicie niegrozny. Zabieg przeszedł całkowicie bez komplikacji. Teraz jestem miesiąc już po zabiegu, rana pięknie się goi, podobno ma nie być blizny, bardzo się z tego cieszę, bo wiem, że u dermatologa na pewno została by blizna, natomiast chirurg plastyk zawsze lepiej to wszystko pozszywa. Na pewno zdecydowałabym się na taki zabieg kolejny raz ale tylko w Klinice Dr Legrand.

----------


## Gosshia

A Intima Clinic kojarzycie? Ja tu usuwałam i znamię i pieprzyk. Znajdziesz ich przy rondzie Grzegórzeckim. Bardzo polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam usuwanego pieprzyka w poradni chirurgicznej  ProctoMed we Wrocławiu. Nie ma praktycznie po nim śladu. Czuje się dzięki temu bardziej komfortowo, wciąż haczył o moje ubrania.

----------

